# Need help identifying my new Bianchi fixie/single speed



## bikermummy69 (Oct 13, 2014)

I picked this bike up for pretty cheap at a swap meet yesterday. My friend said it might be a Pista, but I don't think that's right. All the Pista's I've seen are front brake only. The one I got has a rear brake only. The rear cable is taped to the top tube (if that helps).

Any info will help. Thanks


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Not a Pista, the rear drop out is road, not track.


----------



## florida1098 (May 15, 2015)

*the green one is a Pista for sale on CL The blue one is not a pista*

this is a Pista


----------

